# Questions on purchasing a 30-06.



## Newf (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello all,

I am looking to purchase a 30-06 as a gift for my father, however, I do not have much knowledge of rifles. I believe he is looking for one with the following specs; 24" barrel, bolt action, and clip. What are the general brands? Are some better than others? The rifle will be used for hunting moose in atlantic Canada. Also, has anyone had success with purchasing online, by catalog or even from the US to Can? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!
D


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's link to the on-line dealer that I have used for the last few rifles.

Pricing is as better than any I've seen on the web (unless you live in Texas), the shipping and FFL transfer fee offsets sales tax in my state and they are easy to deal with.

http://www.sportingarms.com/results.asp ... &page_no=1

I would recommend the Savage as the best value for hunting as you describe. All Savage bolt actions have a well deserved reputation for accuracy, are pillar bedded, a free floated barrel and have the new accutrigger.

The 30-06 is a long action

111FXP3 is a bolt action, blued steel, plastic stock, drilled and tapped for a scope, mounted 3x9x40 scope, base and rings - the scope, base and rings are pretty cheap - usually simmons & b-square - swivel stud and sling, top loading internal box magazine

111G is bolt action, blued steel, checkered walnut looking hardwood stock with adjustable sights, drilled & tapped for a scope, with swivel studs and top loading box magazine.

111GL is the same as the 111G in left hand

111GNCS is a bolt action, blued steel, checkered walnut looking hardwood stock no sights, drilled and tapped for a scope, with swivel studs and detachable magazine

Heres a link to SavageArms - look at the centerfire tab for additional information and the full Savage line.

http://www.savagearms.com/


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

well if your lookin for a good gun a Ruger 30-06 would be a good gun!


----------



## smike (Sep 12, 2005)

30-06 ,good all around gun ,if you are looking for deals in canada try wholesale sports.com good prices ,good selection ,as for a good deal they have the Remington/710 package scope &gun for under 500 bucks canadian.Ijust bought one and am more than happy with it.But they also carry a good selection of higher priced rifles as well. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## fmsniper (Sep 21, 2005)

710's are cheaply made if I were going with any remington it would be a 700.


----------



## sniperoptics (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree with FMSNIPER the 700 is about as good as you can get for the price, after that you get into the specialty rifles & consequently more expensive. Also there are alot more accessories for Rem.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure this is far from top of the line quality, but the price is right. Is anyone familiar with the Mossberg 100 ATR? Fleetfarm advertised them in their Sunday flyer for $269.99. http://www.fleetfarm.com/weekly_ad/?p=10#ad


----------



## fmsniper (Sep 21, 2005)

Ive seen the and messed with the new Mossbergs and they are not bad for a entry level gun, but If I were going to go for a gun in that price range I would look at the Savage of howa.

but for a few more $$remington 700 is a good starter and you can upgrade it later IE: Stock, Barrel. BUt that is another story.


----------

